# Our Puppy ate rat poison!



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck at the Vet. I'm glad you're dog seems better.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor girl! hope everything turns out fine!

Layla ate a mouse that had been poisoned when she was 12 weeks old. we induced vomiting & it came right up with no ill effects. then at 5 months old she ate 2-3 pieces of rat poison. once again we induced vomiting & she was fine.

BTW: both were the fault of our neighbor. we saw him fling something into our fenced backyard, but couldn't find anything. turns out it was the dead mouse, talk about a conniption fit, I about lost it! with the actual poison, he had put a case of it under a tree/shrub that is actually on our property. she was off-lead in the front yard (getting in the car) and ran over to potty, we caught her sniffing around & found the green pellets in her cheeks. of course the local cops wouldn't do anything about it...

keep us posted on her test results, give that girl a hug from me!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Years ago I had a puppy that ate rat poison (one of those trays filled with pellets). We knew he ate it during the night but not the exact time frame. My husband took him to the vet where they induced vomiting. Most of it had already gone through his system. He was given Vitamin K and never showed any signs of problems. Very scary experience.....I hope your puppy doesn't show any problems. If you got most of it up that is a good thing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My very first dog ate rat poison years ago, the vet induced vomiting and he was just fine after that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have not been through this but it sounds like you are doing everything right. Calling poison control and making a vet appointment. Please let us know how you make out tomorrow.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How scary. Our son and his wife's dog did exactly the same thing several years ago. They, too, used hydrogen peroxide to make her vomit and then went in to have the Vit K shots. She's done fine and has had no residual effects. Thank goodness you found what she had done and acted by calling the Emergency vet.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

these pups love to give us grey hair - hope all goes well at the vet's


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad you caught it so early so she could get treated and hopefully there will be no lasting side effects. Give her a big hug for being so brave.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*our Honey Got D-con Rat Poison That We Accidently Knocked Out Of Out Attic While Getting Out Some Of Our Sos' Old Toys For The Grandkids. Due To Having 3 Dogs, A Cat And 3 Grandkids At The Time, The Bars Of Poison Was In The Attic Only. *

*she Came Into The Garage And Neither Of Us Noticed Her Chewing Anything, But She Had Been Out There About 10 Minutes Or So When She Threw Up And Seeing The Green, I Knew Exactly What It Was, Called My Vet (1 Mile From Our House) Anf Rushed Her Right In., He Was Ready With Vitamin K Injection And Something To Makr Her Throw Up More, Which She Did. Apparently She Had Eaten The Entire Bar, *

*he Put Her On Vitamin K Caps For ---i Am Thinking 59 Days-- And 3 Days After She Took The Last One I Had To Take Her In For Blood Test To Check Clotting Factor And It Was Fine.he Said The Recomended Time For Taking Thevitamin Was Something Like3 30 Days---i Can Not Remember For Sure---but After He Lost One Dog After It Had Been Ob The Vit K The Recomended Time, He Does It A Little Longer. It Could Have Been 40 Instead Of 50 Days That She Was On. Havethe Record In Her Medical File I Keep, But Don't Feel Like Dragging It Out And Searching Thr All Those Papers---still Have Kaycee's Ib There So Tha Makes For A Lot. But She Did Just Fine And Survived That And The Heartworm Treatment After We Adopted Her, And Today Is Healty, Super Active And Almost 7 Years Old*


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like you did everything right. The vitamin K works like a charm. I'm sure your doggie will be just fine. Lucky the poison works very slowly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why,why why do they DO it? Oh, these dogs and their busy mouths. I am so sorry you are going through this with Kona, but she is a lucky girl that you caught her in action.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi there. Our dog has never eaten rat poison but he has eaten 7 socks. Hydrogen peroxide seems to work very well. Also, my uncle's retriever ate his angina medication when he was a pup. He is 7 now and doing just fine. Don't worry.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

You are doing all the right things.. please let us know how things go today.. It does seem that they have a death wish at that age.. I know I have more gray hairs from their antics. Sure hoping she keeps doing great.


----------



## KonasRents (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay... I'm a little confused. I'm wondering exactly how serious this is.

Some of you are making it sound like it's not that serious (at this point) because we found it, it had only been in her system for a few minutes, she vomited, acting fine, etc. Which is also the impression I got from the poison control... the woman said "as long as she vomits, she'll be fine". I know that's a loaded statement and i can't trust the operator 100% but I just want to know how worried I should be and when I can confidently know that she will survive the rat poison.

On the other hand 3_goldens is worrying me. Your comments make it sound much more severe, as your dog was put on vitamin K for several days and needed shots too. And your vet's dog died after 30 days? and your dog needed to be tested for blood tests too? Is that because these dogs ate something more severe? or a lot of it?

Does this mean Kona won't "be in the clear" for over a month?

Did any one else that has experienced this need several days of vitamin K? or what it just one shot?

Shot or capsule?

Did anyone else have their dog tested for blood clotting? What causes the clotting - the K or the poison?

So worried....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The rat poison acts as a super anticoagulant and the Vit K regulates the clotting time. Certainly eating the poison with no intervention can be very, very serious, but taking the quick action you did prevented that. I'm sure your vet can explain further.... and also explain if there is anything further that should be done just to make sure everything is a-ok.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

IMO.... This is VERY serious. We are saying you are doing the right things.. which are.. induce vomiting, and taking Kona to the vet for treatment. The vet will advise you on further treatment and what to look out for. Vit K causes the blood to clot so we don't bleed to death. Rat poisen has a chemical in it to cause severe internal bleeding. Please go to the vet and update us! We are praying for your pup.


----------



## KonasRents (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks guys - we have an appointment at 4pm today!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Blood thinners can be dangerous...a simple cut can get out of control fast.

If it were me, mine would be in a crate with _no_ chew toys there would be _no_ off leash time and _no_ rough-housing between now and the vet appointment...


----------



## KonasRents (Jul 15, 2008)

We saw the vet this afternoon... they checked her clotting, which was fine, as it clotted after the normal amount of time, so that's good. Kona will be taking vitamin K capsules for 3 weeks.

Our vet said we'd be in the clear within 3 days - does that sound right? I had read somewhere online it would take 4 to 6 weeks to know for sure that's okay....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would value what your vet said over something read. I am so glad things are looking good. They sure can worry us ..... and get into things so quickly !!!!! With new puppy parents, I really think they should "puppyproof" just as you would for a human baby/toddler. Even still they can sure get into things and worry us.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*it Is My Understanding That If Enough Is Eaten An Animal Can Bleed To Death Internally From A Hard Bump. The Blood Can Not Coagulate So The Bleeding Will Not Stop. I Would Worry Over Any Amount Eaten As It Can Be Deadly. It Is Very Important The Dog Get Rid Of As Much As Poaaible As Soon As Possible.*

*perhaps Because He Lost That Dog (not His) He Plays It Very Carfull Besides He Knows I Am A Total Worry Wart. He Did Want To Check Her Clotting Factor V3 Days After She Finished The Vitamin K.....just To Be On The Safe Side.*


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

KonasRents said:


> We were at the cabin this weekend and last night we found a hole Kona had dug underneath the neighbors deck... at the bottom of the hole was mice & rat poison, which had been opened. We called the ER and gave her the recommended dosage of hydrogen peroxide. She vomited 7 times within about 20 minutes, each vomit containing less and less of the poison (greenish in color). Tomorrow we're going to take her to our vet to get vitamin K capsules and a check, which is what the ER recommended.
> 
> Has anyone else out there had experience with rat/mice poison? She seemed to puke up everything and has been acting fine since, but I still worry. I've been closely watching for changes in her mood, appetite or energy level, but I just wanted to post and make sure there's nothing else we should be doing. I just want to know exactly when the effects of the poison would start showing... 5 hours? 5 days? 2 months? How long do I have to worry?
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions! Keep your fingers crossed for Kona's health!


as all these jerks act like rat poison is annaying to spend money to go to the vet, me 5 yr old show dog lineage golden ate poison, immediately administered hydrogen peroxide and vet had her throw up for 4 hours,,,to you idiot on believers, she ow has adrenal cancer and it dying...you flippant owners and vets are jerks to think this is nothing...I'll let you know how painful her death is,,,


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, and there are multiple rat/mice poisons on the market.. it kills.
And if your dog doesn't mean enough to pay for a vet bill, then at least be sure there are no poisons around.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Val King said:


> as all these jerks act like rat poison is annaying to spend money to go to the vet, me 5 yr old show dog lineage golden ate poison, immediately administered hydrogen peroxide and vet had her throw up for 4 hours,,,to you idiot on believers, she ow has adrenal cancer and it dying...you flippant owners and vets are jerks to think this is nothing...I'll let you know how painful her death is,,,


Haven't heard from you in a while, I'm so sorry this sad journey is coming to an end. I hope the vet can give your pup something for the pain to die in peace. Prayers for you both.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

and no vet would consider this 'nothing'. The multiple poisons out there on the market, some supposedly 'safer' than others- they are all killers.


----------

